# Bottom Make-up of Ole River



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody fishes the Ole River area with any success in late May early June. I am quite familiar with fishing bay areas of southern Florida like Pine Island, Captiva Island and Sanibel Island but I am unsure of your bottom make-up, depth, water clarity, inshore structure, etc.



For instance in southern Florida there are Mangrove trees laced with barnacles, grass beds all over and it seems it was just one big oyster bed. It is alot like fishing for largemouth bass down there. I doubt there are Mangroves all over in Perdido Key area but would it be a true comment to say barnacles, grass beds, and oyster beds are all over.



I mean everything related to the overhanging mangroves down there what do they relate to down in Pensacola area. Another thing is there really are no snook up here either are there.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *minkmaster (4/15/2008)*I was just wondering if anybody fishes the Ole River area with any success in late May early June. I am quite familiar with fishing bay areas of southern Florida like Pine Island, Captiva Island and Sanibel Island but I am unsure of your bottom make-up, depth, water clarity, inshore structure, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No snook, except for the VERY rare occasional one. Ole River is mostly sand and grass flats(south of Ono Island). There's lots of docks that provide shelter and a little deeper water much like the mangroves would I guess....I've never fished mangroves before. You can catch specs, reds, etc on the grass flats using topwater, popping cork rigs, suspending baits, spoons, whatever else and around the docks using jigheads and grubs or freelining a live shrimp and can't hurt to try the above mentioned too. Live shrimp, pinfish or bull minnows under a popping cork, on a slip weight rig or freelined are always good options too.



I fished the area a few weeks ago and caught 4-5 specs using gulps on jigheads, popping cork w/ DOA shrimp and a redfish magic caught the biggest one.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks that helps. Are there any rocky areas in that area really? Alot of blue crabs, fiddler crabs, and shrimp all over the area?????


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

no rocks at all except for the new inshore reef north of ono. the only other hard structure will be dock/pier pilings and channel markers and the bridge/jetties at the pass. 

shrimp and blue crabs are plentiful, but moreso when the water is 75+*F. other good baits include finger mullet and baby pinfish/croaker.



the same general info for mobile bay that i posted here:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic90861-14-1.aspx

also applies to perdio bay as far as species and baits are concerned.



for perdido, the pass around the bridge and jetties will produce well, and also the dock lights at night. the ICW is good on windy days for catching specks/reds along the grassy shorelines. any structures you find will hold fish - just toss the right thing at them and you'll have "fish-on".


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Roughly when does the water hit 75 ish?

Flounder also catchable in bays, where are the gray snapper and when


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

it's hovering at about 70-ish now and fishing is OK.

in another two weeks, it will be 72-is and fishing will be good.

by mid-late may, it should be 75-ish and it will be ON!


----------



## skiff35 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had a lot of success on old river at that time of year. I do 99.9% artificial and the top water action along the flats there can be great. After the sun comes up try suspending twitch baits and salt water soft plastics. 

One thing to keep in mind is not to fish along Ono Island without an Alabama license. Even if you are motoring back to the Inhererity(?) Point side, do not go to close to Ono. I have been stopped by Alabama marine patrol and given a warning for being in Alabama waters with fish and not an Alabama license and I was just cutting across the end of Ono. I beleive the state line runs down the middle of old river and around the second island from Ono and then back down the middle of the Intercoastal waterway.

Just an FYI!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I just buy both liscences and tell them to screw with somebody else.


----------

